# This is a new zealand stockcar



## DroppedP51 (Nov 13, 2009)

A standard stock its made out of oem parts but we built the chassis 
has a holden v6 ford 9" has about 200hp these run on a dirt track


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like fun. Here's a picture of one of my old toys. I got it put together and then sold it. It had a 1969 Dodge 340, 727 auto, 8 3/4 rear with Oldsmobile axles. The Olds axles gave it a 5 inch lug pattern that was much stronger and less likely to ring the lugs off or rip the center of the wheel out, and Hurst/Aihart dual caliper disc brakes. Never got to run it, have always regretted that, Joe.


----------



## DroppedP51 (Nov 13, 2009)

yep nice I had an old sidevalve V8 midget speedway car i had just about finished rebuilding and i sold it


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 14, 2009)

I should have added the only reason I sold the car is I ran out of money and it wouldn't pass NHRA tech. The reason it wouldn't pass tech was the wheel studs weren't long enough to stick out of the end of the nut. When it was built the castle nuts were OK. I sold it to my little sisters boyfriend. He put new wheel studs in it and raced it. He said he got 3 passes on it with a best time of 9.6 seconds at 168 MPH, then he sold it, Joe.


----------

